# Probably the best $40 I've spent on a tool



## WayneC

Great review. Thanks.


----------



## GrandpaLen

Quite a through Review.

Sounds like a great little saw for the price.

Thanks for sharing.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for the review.


----------



## smokie

Thanks Jofa. I'm in the market for a new JS. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## RaggedKerf

Great review, Jofa. Thanks for the timely info on the jigsaw. Mine (Black and Decker) is having the same issue you were dealing with: can't get the stupid thing to stay 90* to save my life. Frustration to the point I'm ready to throw it in the trash and get a new one. This may be the answer I'm looking for!


----------



## Jofa

Yep, I've been using it more and more and I really like it.

Perfect for very accurate plunge cuts as well.


----------



## Surfside

Great review! I am planning to buy jig saw too.


----------



## crank49

I have three Ryobi tools and I have to say they have all been good values.
Not the biggest, baddest, fastest or any other est, but just good basic values.


----------



## SebringDon

I've got the same one and love it too. Review seconded!


----------



## Acelectric

Thanks for the review. I looked at one today at HD, almost bought it. It looks like it would be a good jigsaw.


----------



## davegutz

Really? I've spent good money on different jigsaws with the result of any of them that whenever I turn a challenging sharp corner in thick stock (3/4 " plywood or thicker) I get an unsquare angle for at least an inch after as the blade bends and contorts and recovers. I still rely on the bandsaw and would be interested in this if I thought it would stay square. Are my expectations too high? Maybe my technique is bad, similar to pushing incorrectly on a bench plane?


----------



## davegutz

Really? I've spent good money on different jigsaws with the result of any of them that whenever I turn a challenging sharp corner in thick stock (3/4 " plywood or thicker) I get an unsquare angle for at least an inch after as the blade bends and contorts and recovers. I still rely on the bandsaw and would be interested in this if I thought it would stay square. Are my expectations too high?


----------



## Jofa

Dave, no I don't think your expectations are too high at all. My issue was that my old saw was making angle cuts in the depth of the wood when I was hitting a dead straight line. Maybe if I tried doing curved cuts it would have straightened out. LOL!!!!


----------



## davegutz

Ha. That's worth $40 bucks any day.


----------



## RJH311

just got one. $29 at Home Depot


----------



## dawsonbob

I've been working on a project that just screams for a jigsaw. Unfortunately, my buddy's (B&D) jigsaw that I tried using screamed right back at the project. Like Jofa, I couldn't cut a straight 90 degree line. It bounced, shuddered, vibrated and generally refused to cooperate (I think it hated me). Based on this review, I went out and bought the suggested Ryobi: the difference is night and day. I put in a good Bosch blade and now I'm in jigsaw heaven.
Thanks, Jofa. You made my day (no, really, you did).


----------



## a1Jim

I'm surprised to see that many features on a Ryobi tool . I think any jigsaw is better than an old B&D 
but this Ryobi seems like a real bargain. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Jofa

@ RJH311: Yep, I work part time at HD and I've seen a lot of the Ryobi stuff dropping in price. Great purchase!

@ dawsonbob: Glad you got one. I really love it and I also got the Bosch blades. I'm still on my first one. They're really durable.


----------



## dawsonbob

@Jofa. I worked with it some more last evening. Wow! It actually does what I want it to do, unlike the B&D, which did what it wanted to do (which was butcher cuts). I'm really, really happy with it, and the price was great. When you're on a laughingly small pension, price is important, but this was within my budget. Using a good blade is important, too. I'm a huge Bosch fan anyway, so the Bosch blade was a no brainer for me.


----------



## davegutz

Ditto the Bosch blades. Maybe we should review them.


----------



## themelster

I also like Ryobi, have a planner and a recent buy of their 8 in. grinder. HD will honor the Har.Frt 25% coupon. May have to upgrade my jigsaw, using my dads old craftsman… right now. Thanx for the review!


----------



## TObenhuber

I know this is an old thread but I was hoping someone could help me. I was wondering how the blade drift is on the Ryobi. Not expecting miracles. Just curious. I have a few of their tools and am overall very happy for the value and am in the market for a jigsaw.

Also any alternatives are welcome.

All around my Ryobi tools do what they are suppose to. When I ask the Ryobi 12amp circular saw to cut, it cuts. When I ask the Ryobi 9V cordless drill to drill a hole, it drills a hole. I do have an older 1970's craftsman table saw and a newer dewalt corded drill. So, I have some power when needed but I don't use the jigsaw much and would like to bring it back since I wore out the old craftsman hand me down. I can't bring myself to buy a bosch or festool considering my projects so far have been hit or miss with my wife. Maybe some day when the military gives me more time at home I can focus a little more on woodworking. But for now, a good budget jigsaw is what I would like.


----------

